# Storage capacity?



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi Friends, 

My understanding is that the TiVo stream comes wjtb with 8gb storage. However the device I bought from Walmart last week, is it only showing me about 4.x gigs as storage via file managers.

Have they dropped the storage as the price dropped?

Or is this normal? What do you guys see as your capacity? Thanks!


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Mine says 4.5 so it has at least four. So 3 1/2 is the operating system.
Anyway, if you want to see the specs of it, download AIDA64 from the Google play store and run it.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

slick1ru2 said:


> Mine says 4.5 so it has at least four. So 3 1/2 is the operating system.
> Anyway, if you want to see the specs of it, download AIDA64 from the Google play store and run it.


Thank you for your response. What does your AIDA64 say, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Max Powers said:


> Thank you for your response. What does your AIDA64 say, if you don't mind me asking?


Can't recall, I deleted it, sorry.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

slick1ru2 said:


> Can't recall, I deleted it, sorry.


No problem, I appreciate your help.


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Just ran AIDA64 on mine, results are in this photo..


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Max Powers said:


> ...My understanding is that the *TiVo stream comes wjtb with 8gb storage*. However the device I bought from Walmart last week, is *it only showing me about 4.x gigs as storage* via file managers.
> 
> *Have they dropped the storage* as the price dropped?
> 
> Or is this normal? What do you guys see as your capacity? Thanks!


It's all part of the "Advertising Games / Gimmicks" Manufacturers, Companies, and Retailers like to play. 

When was the last time you saw something advertised as "On Sale for $10.*00*"? Never, right? It's always "_Only $9.*99!!!*_".

Same thing goes for hard drive capacity (powers of 1000 vs powers of 1024):

*Why Do Hard Drives Show the Wrong Capacity in Windows?*​
So, TV Streamers (and tablets and cellphones, etc...) all follow those same 'rules': "*Advertise the best - Deliver the least*". If you dig deep enough into your OS System Specs, you'll most certainly find that you *DO* have 8GB (_with *4.6GB* available_.  Some is used by the OS, some more by the pre-installed programs.). On my Amazon Fire HD10 tablet that I have handy at the moment, it reports:

*Memory: *1816M; Used: 1286M; Free: 565M; *Advertised*: 2GB (2000M)
*Internal Storage: *26.6G; Used: 8.5G; Free: 18.1G; *Advertised*: 32GB
It's the way of the world...


----------

